
Show HN: Beluga 0.1 – Docker Deployment Tool - ctex
https://github.com/cortexmedia/Beluga
======
ctex
CEO @ Cortex here, makers of Beluga, let us know if you have any comments or
questions! Fresh account here but I've been lurking HN for quite a while!

